# Wer oder was schreibt auf meine Festplatte?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner 2ten Festplatte.

Ich lege die die Festplatte mir hd-idle "schlafen", doch diese wacht dann sofort wieder auf.

Gibt denn irgend eine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, welcher Prozess , oder welches Programm gerade auf z.B. /dev/sdb schreibt?

----------

## Dorsai!

es muss ja nicht unbedingt schreiben sein. Vielleicht liest etwas.

Du kannst "iotop" installieren, vielleicht siehst du damit was.

----------

## bas89

Ich nutze dafür in erster Linie iotop. Ich glaube es ist in Python geschrieben. Es gibt aber eher eine Live-Übersicht, als eine Protokollierung, wer wann schrieb.

Im Paket laptop-mode gibt es ein auch Tool, das man für deinen Zweck gebrauchen kann. 

```
emerge laptop-mode-tools

# lm-profiler

Profiling session started.

Time remaining: 600 seconds

[4296896.602000] amarokapp

Time remaining: 599 seconds

[4296897.714000] sort

[4296897.970000] mv

Time remaining: 598 seconds

Time remaining: 597 seconds

[4296900.482000] reiserfs/0
```

Nachdem es 10 Minuten lang Ihr System analysiert hat, wird lm-profiler eine Liste von Diensten ausgeben, die in diesem Zeitraum Festplattenzugriffe verursacht haben könnten.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap5

edit: In der Tat, zu schreibende Sachen kann man puffern, aber wenn jemand was lesen will muss die Platte anlaufen.

----------

## 3PO

Ich habe mal iotop installiert. Allerdings musste ich erst den Kernel anpassen und neu bauen.

Das seltsame ist nur, dass es jetzt auf einmal funktioniert...

----------

## cyril_sneer

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal iotop installiert. Allerdings musste ich erst den Kernel anpassen und neu bauen.
> 
> Das seltsame ist nur, dass es jetzt auf einmal funktioniert...

 

Auch gut. Dennoch sollte hier der Befehl lsof nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

----------

